
Streaming topped all forms of US music consumption in 2016 - espek07
https://www.engadget.com/2017/01/07/streaming-topped-all-forms-of-us-music-consumption-in-2016/?sr_source=Twitterhttps://www.engadget.com/2017/01/07/streaming-topped-all-forms-of-us-music-consumption-in-2016/?sr_source=Twitter
======
cobralibre
Comparing streaming figures with download numbers or CD/LP sales is odd.
There's a difference between _plays_ and _purchases_.

